# Base Post Location



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all,
I have always read that the base rail should be the outer rail, and all the instructions for accessories indicate that the outer rail should be used to create the control blocks.

I just realized I have built and wired the first loop on my new layout with the insulated rail and the drop feeds, to eliminate the need for a 707 track clip, on the inner rail. Do I need to redo this, do you see any issues with this?

:dunno:

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Hi all,
> I have always read that the base rail should be the outer rail, and all the instructions for accessories indicate that the outer rail should be used to create the control blocks.
> 
> I just realized I have built and wired the first loop on my new layout with the insulated rail and the drop feeds, to eliminate the need for a 707 track clip, on the inner rail. Do I need to redo this, do you see any issues with this?
> ...


Don't worry about it.. Just be sure you use the same rail through-out your layout.It might be important to things like a air chime whistle or such, but I don't pay any attention to which rail is what.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Don't worry about it.. Just be sure you use the same rail through-out your layout.It might be important to things like a air chime whistle or such, but I don't pay any attention to which rail is what.


flyernut,
just what I was hoping to hear. I think as long as I remember which is which when I hook up any accessories they should work.

At least I am hoping so. By the way your Nova is looking awesome. 

Thank you my friend,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> just what I was hoping to hear. I think as long as I remember which is which when I hook up any accessories they should work.
> 
> At least I am hoping so. By the way your Nova is looking awesome.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.. And you're very welcome.. You'll know right away if you mix up the rails....I use clip-ons, as I have quite a few of them. It's easy to keep the rails in their right place. Lione lmakes the clip-ons in a generic format; O gauge/S gauge will be the same clip-on, if that helps..:thumbsup:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Thanks for the kind words.. And you're very welcome.. You'll know right away if you mix up the rails....I use clip-ons, as I have quite a few of them. It's easy to keep the rails in their right place. Lione lmakes the clip-ons in a generic format; O gauge/S gauge will be the same clip-on, if that helps..:thumbsup:


I agree, mixed rails causes an instant short, but don't ask me how I know LOL. I have some lock-ons, and also lock-on switches for things like the crossing flashers and semaphores. I hope to be able to at least do all the track power and the accessory wires for isolated sections with wires. I have it set up so far with a isolated section/block for two passenger stations.

I have run the train over the 76' lower loop for 20 minutes or so with no failures and faults. Of course that was after finding 3 sets of feeders that I had crossed up and had to redo. LOL.

Weather is getting too nice to play with trains, I need to get back to the other project that I haven't touched in almost two years.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> I agree, mixed rails causes an instant short, but don't ask me how I know LOL. I have some lock-ons, and also lock-on switches for things like the crossing flashers and semaphores. I hope to be able to at least do all the track power and the accessory wires for isolated sections with wires. I have it set up so far with a isolated section/block for two passenger stations.
> 
> I have run the train over the 76' lower loop for 20 minutes or so with no failures and faults. Of course that was after finding 3 sets of feeders that I had crossed up and had to redo. LOL.
> 
> ...


327 with mechanical fuel injection, probably a Corvette??? I had a 69 Corvette, 350/350, 4-speed, both tops.. Quick little car!! By the way, nice engine!!!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> 327 with mechanical fuel injection, probably a Corvette??? I had a 69 Corvette, 350/350, 4-speed, both tops.. Quick little car!! By the way, nice engine!!!


You are right it is a Corvette, 1965. It is a 365 HP solid lifter car, and I have added the Fi unit because I think they are pretty cool and fun to play with. I have had the car since 2001, no show car but fun to work on and drive.

I had a 1970 Coupe back in the day, mine was a 350/300 with an Automatic, a great highway cruiser.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The items that are important to note are the clip on rails for the action cars and the correct direction for those cars concerning the smalll tab protruding from the pick-up truck that accesses the clip-on rail.


----------

